# 1/12 scale Westinghouse traction engine - more or less



## Allen (Apr 27, 2011)

About 2 years ago I picked up a broken Ertl Millennium Froelich tractor fairly cheap. 






It was missing a binch of details, So I decided to make something else out of it. Since I have a vertical boiler here, I decided that a Westinghouse traction engine would be just the ticket.





Tonight I finally got my butt off dead center and actually started on it. I decided the easiest course was to re-use most of the diecast Froelich frame. It won;t be a perfect scale model as it will be mirror image, but I think it's gonna work out just fine anyway.





The fuel will probably be Sterno. I'm going to see about getting a Model 25 engine assembly from Jensen just because it would be faster.


----------



## 4156df (Apr 27, 2011)

Allen,
This will be a fun project to watch. Please keep us posted. Sort of a "kit bashing" project on steroids. 
Dennis


----------



## Allen (Apr 27, 2011)

Patience is a virtue. One I don't have much of. I went searching for the boiler today. And didn't find it. I did, however, find my old Jensen 25. Rather a shame to break a complete engine, but, like I said, it was here......





I flipped the three countershafts, so that it is 'right'. It was a pain in the butt getting everything to mesh with no slop or bind because the Ertl "bearings" are just simple straps with a lot of play. I'm debating with myself whether I want to take about 1/2" off the nose because Westinghouse engines didn't have all that overhang 





I managed to salvage the Froelich steering gear by extending the steering shaft with brass tube. The drive belt is a rubber band from Giant Eagle's produce department. It will do for testing anyway....





Upon checking the measurements it has been decided that the scale is closer to 1". Maybe I'll eventually look at resin dollhouse figures for a suitable operator.


----------



## Allen (Apr 28, 2011)

Today was nice between rain showers, so I worked on other stuff most of the day. I still manged to get a few things done. I started on the rear 'suspension' It's more for looks than anything. I still need to add a top and bottom strap and 2 long vertival bolts to each side





I also bobbed the nose. Now it looks more like a Westinghouse.





I'll probably hook up the steering chains yet this evening. It should only take 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## Allen (Apr 29, 2011)

Day 4: Boiler still in hiding

Steering chains are hooked up. It takes 32 full turns of the steering wheel from full left to full right. Prototypical, but maybe not very practical. I may need to consider a larger winding drum.





I happened to have a bit of 21/32 brass tube - A sliding fit right over the cylinder. Once epoxied in place it will be a dandy crosshead guide.





Still longer than the prototype, and skinnier too, but IMO a big improvement


----------



## Allen (May 1, 2011)

Boiler found!!!

This was the very first one I ever built... almost 30 years ago. If it looks a little rough and scruffy, that might be why. IMO it's a little (ok, over an inch) tall, So I may have to come up with a 'plan B'....


----------



## steamin (May 1, 2011)

Yeh Allen, glad to see that you found your boiler. That is going to be some kind of working marvel for sure. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Allen (May 2, 2011)

Thanks!
Boiler shortened. $14 for silver solder. I've learned to solder a little better since I built it










I haven't found the top part. It was a cut down 2" copper reducer. So I priced a new one... ouch!


----------



## larry1 (May 3, 2011)

Allen, Your work is great, I like Westinghouse tractors,also. larry


----------



## Allen (May 3, 2011)

The really funny thing is, I got the material for that boiler back in 81 or 82 intending to build a Westinghouse.

 I never got further than the boiler. In about 88 I decided to do a Keystone rig instead. I changed the boiler out on that in about 96, simply because I had the parts and had learned to solder a bit better.

Now, after all these years, it's been revived and put to the use I first intended it for..... Ain't that funny?

For those who are curious, here's the Keystone. It has a PMR #2 in it that I got when I was only 16.





And I'm thinking I may just have to finish the Avery thresher I started two years ago - to go with the Westinghouse....


----------

